# Spam and Post Count



## JediCowboyD (Feb 21, 2002)

Since the change to the new software I've noticed a bit more spam on the board and I've also noticed that the spammers have post counts of 4 or 5. (Seriously 4 or 5 posts. I'm not making a joke there, though I would like to punch them in the face.)

The old limit before posting links was 6, I believe. Would it be possible to up this slightly, back to 6 or even 10?

You can see what I mean here, if the spammer hasn't posted more or the thread deleted already:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=376928


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

It appears that the newer version of vBulletin (we upgraded to) no longer has this option.

We've been thinking of how to deal with this problem and have not reached a conclusion as of yet.

Hopefully the spam doesn't become too bothersome in the meantime.


----------

